# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer >  Música resort condotel đẳng cấp nhất tại đà nẵng 0905605508

## nganmai68

* Sổ hồng lâu dài - Sinh lời trọn đời. Siêu dự án Cocobay Đà Nẵng.
- Lợi ích mang đến cho nhà đầu tư!
* Chỉ thanh toán từ 720 triệu, sở hữu ngay Condotel Coco Wonderland Resort 4* với mức hỗ trợ vay vốn lên tới 60% trong vòng 15 năm từ ngân hàng SHB.
* Cam kết hoàn vốn trong 8 năm với lợi nhuận tối thiểu 12%/năm, chia sẻ 80% lợi nhuận với chủ sở hữu từ năm thứ 9.
* Lãi suất ưu đãi 0% trong 18 tháng.
* Cam kết sổ hồng vĩnh viễn.
* Chiết khấu từ 3% đến 6% giá trị căn hộ.
* 15 đêm nghỉ miễn phí hàng năm tại Cocobay Đà Nẵng.
Tham quan miễn phí khu Resort Naman và căn hộ mẫu dự án Cocobay.
Cocobay Đà Nẵng - Cơ hội "vàng" đầu tư BĐS giá gốc chỉ từ 720 triệu.
Lợi nhuận > 12%/năm.

----------

